# 2.0 8 valve turbo build



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a fully built and balanced 2.0 8 valve ( stdrd bore 8:1 compression) GT30R turbo 38 mm tial HP wastegate... and now that I have my foundation I need some advice for management ( other than standalone) and transmission obviously (020)... for management I was thinking SAFC 2 select and an msd ignition system if I had to.... I think I can make abotu 350 whp with this but the thing is I dont drive my cars hard at all.. and I am out of money after all this so if I can get away with an 020 for this summer I will do that... also how much boost and power do you guys think I can make??? this is an OBD2 aba and Im in NY so emissions is waiting for me to drop the soap...







Any advice or help will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Are you using a stock head? 
Did you upgrade your clutch?
no stock 020 will take 350whp
You should probably give more specs on the motor if your expecting HP numbers. 8:1 compression = alot of boost... 20+
My advice for managment is standalone, but you don't wanna go that road. I've never used an SAFC unit before.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*

Yes I have a built head with nitride coated valves, mild cam.. I think its 260 from neuspeed ( got it a long time ago) .... that was another question I had, what clutch should I go with.. a high performance 020 clutch or I heard something about vr6 clutches I dont know, Ive never had this thing apart before so any help is great on the drivetrain subject thanks


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

sorry forgot about the motor.... 
- Ross 8:1 pistons
- shot peened, balanced crank
- shot peened Rods
- all ARP hardware including head studs
- honed with plate
- underdrive pulley









umm this is the basic stuff I have but everything is new, including the bearings guides, seals, etc... thanks


_Modified by mk3jettagtt at 5:05 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

350whp on a 2.0 8v is a bit optimistic, especially on pump gas!
it would take approximately 25-28psi with that turbo to put out those numbers. I've seen numerous dynos with people putting out 270-300whp with 18-20psi of boost on t3/t4's /w .63 turbines (on standalone). that said, look into putting a 16v or 20v head onto your block and your 350whp number will be easily attained.
as for the tranny.... the 020 will blow up around 270/wtq; if not the differential, you'll be stripping gears for sure! so my suggestion is, save up and get an 02a with an lsd for the extra peace of mind. with an 020, I can't see the need for anything more than a 6 puck clutch (the tranny will grenade anyways with more power/tq) with an upgraded pressure plate (look into SPEC, ACT, EIP - any of those will do). vw trannies suck. period. especially when trying to compare them to hondas!
for fueling. you won't be making 350whp without standalone. you need at least 55# injectors to fuel that hp. 55# injectors with stock vw motronic = finicky idle... if you can make it idle! I know this first hand because I tried. I even tried to use a 4" maf to no avail. look into the c2 42# ($250-300?!?! for the chip + injectors ($150) kit for your car, I believe it uses a vr6 maf and it will take you to 250whp and possibly more with custom tuning from jeff atwood (contact jefnes3). don't bother with the SAFC, these are not 100% compatible with vw cars... it'll be a nightmare to tune. and after market ignition is not needed, vw ignition is good for 400+ whp, it's been proven in the past.
your best bet is to get an 034efi (pretty much plug and play and boostfactory.com is having a group buy atm) for ~$1100 and go from there. Run low boost till you can afford the supporting mods (trans).
Good luck



_Modified by LZ7J at 10:24 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (LZ7J)*

buy my kraftwerks straight cut 020, it will hold all the power you want to throw at it.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (LZ7J)*

thanks for the info... my only issue with standalone is inspection, this is my daily driver also. so I think I will run with C2 stuff, I've heard alot of good things about them... I AM however looking to run 25 psi or around that... thus the 8:1 compression... but I might stay low this summer due to the fact that I cannot afford any more **** for my car....







and LZ7J how much????? clutch included??


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

My question about the head was more or less any more flow over the stock head, not speaking of a cam, more or less port and polish, over sized valves, etc. 
I doubt that 300whp can even be made with the stock head and large cam combo, but you could supprise me
Since your compression now is 8:1, I'm assuming it came out that way from the ross pistons, so you would have no advantage to run a 16v or 20v head unless you change out the pistons again for you will get an extremely low CR.
oh ps. no vr6 clutch will fit an 020, they are not the same setup. You can fit an vr6 clutch to a 4cyl 02a tranny tho.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:49 PM 11-2-2006_


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_My question about the head was more or less any more flow over the stock head, not speaking of a cam, more or less port and polish, over sized valves, etc. 
I doubt that 300whp can even be made with the stock head and large cam combo, but you could supprise me
Since your compression now is 8:1, I'm assuming it came out that way from the ross pistons, so you would have no advantage to run a 16v or 20v head unless you change out the pistons again for you will get an extremely low CR.
_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:49 PM 11-2-2006_

He can get the head shaved accordinly to compensate for the low c/r. 
300whp is doable on standalone /w a big turbo (t3/t4 .63 and greater) and 22psi of boost I'm sure


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (LZ7J)*

My head is polished I do not have oversized valves but they do have a multi angle grind .. I have a custom made short runner intake.. copied the USRT one, but I definitely think my head is still gonna hold me back, from what you have all said so that sucks. But I will hopefully be doing 24 or 25 psi... thats what I want......... and in this case with C2 software and feuling, what numbers do you guys think are attainable from your experience ( Ive never built a v-dub before)
And I would appreciate suggestions for intercooler setups, one thing I ahve not told you guys is that this is strictly sleeper, I have 2 resonators and a Thrush Muffler going on there to hopefully give it a near stock sound..... Do I have to put the intercooler in the fron , what about a top mount with a hood scoop ( copy the STi) Thanks Everyone


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_My head is polished I do not have oversized valves but they do have a multi angle grind .. I have a custom made short runner intake.. copied the USRT one, but I definitely think my head is still gonna hold me back, from what you have all said so that sucks. But I will hopefully be doing 24 or 25 psi... thats what I want......... and in this case with C2 software and feuling, what numbers do you guys think are attainable from your experience ( Ive never built a v-dub before)
And I would appreciate suggestions for intercooler setups, one thing I ahve not told you guys is that this is strictly sleeper, I have 2 resonators and a Thrush Muffler going on there to hopefully give it a near stock sound..... Do I have to put the intercooler in the fron , what about a top mount with a hood scoop ( copy the STi) Thanks Everyone









not a lot of 2.slo peeps have hit over 250whp on factory motronic. so I say you try and find out for yourself








I run a straight through 2.5 muffler with no resonator (dummy cat and muffler - pipe through it) and my car sounds/looks stock when driving normally. go front mount and paint it black for a sleeper effect (that's what I did







)


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_
He can get the head shaved accordinly to compensate for the low c/r. 
300whp is doable on standalone /w a big turbo (t3/t4 .63 and greater) and 22psi of boost I'm sure









true, but shaving the head will only make the clearance with the valves between both 16v and 20v more of an issue...
With the setup you are running, and what kind of power your looking for, I don't really think stock managment should be an option, but that is just my personal experience. 
I have a built bottom end with stacked gaskets at the moment (plans for 16v head conversion soon) yielding 8.75 -9 :1 compression looking to push over 250whp on the stock head mild cam setup on standalone (t3/t4 50trim). For as much power you are looking for I would just give Jeff your car to make custom software if that is what you are looking to do.
As for IC setup to be a sleeper, I vote for a AWIC, relocate the battery in the trunk. Basically the same setup on most VR-T running a AWIC and short runner manifold.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Pictures.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (EuroKid83)*

I got some mostly probably from people on the tex. Sorry if i posted your car, but I saved a picture because it was totally sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 





_Modified by GTijoejoe at 4:18 PM 11-4-2006_


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*

Sick.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (EuroKid83)*

how affective are these as compared to air to air intercoolers? and do you just run coolant through it? Because Ive head that some guys have a seperate resevoir for ice cold water but for a car you drive everyday I can imagine that would get a little ridiculous


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_how affective are these as compared to air to air intercoolers? and do you just run coolant through it? Because Ive head that some guys have a seperate resevoir for ice cold water but for a car you drive everyday I can imagine that would get a little ridiculous









Air to Water intercooler is more efficient for things like drag strip cars or when you drive in traffic a bunch.
For freeway driving or driving when the air to air can get a lot of air then this is the better option but takes up more room....
Air to water can be coupled with the A/C system to keep the water cold all the time and takes up less room, but it's heavier and more complex. If you just run ice at the strip then you'd probably have two tuning profiles on your standalone, one tuned for street driving and one for when you were running ice water.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 3:05 PM 11-5-2006_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mechsoldier)*

I think I have a cool idea... you know how the stock upper intyake manifolds on the 2slo are kinda big and poinless, well what if this was replaced with an air to water intercooler and then the thottle body could be bolted onto the awic so the cooling would take place after the throttle body... and then.. directly out of the throttle body comes intake piping which would point right towards the outlet of the turbo.. so all in all the awic would have four runners going into one side and a thottle body out the other side going into the turbo... is this a stupid Idea? I dunno I just dreamed about it last night.. Thanks for any input..


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

bbm already makes one like that for their supercharged cars.


















_Modified by bongoRA3 at 2:31 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (bongoRA3)*

Actually they only made one, John offered it to me but I can't do it. I will be having one made for a 16 valve head though.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_I have a fully built and balanced 2.0 8 valve ( stdrd bore 8:1 compression) GT30R turbo 38 mm tial HP wastegate... 

pics please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

8:1 will make it a little harder to hit that 350whp dream...


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_I think I have a cool idea... you know how the stock upper intyake manifolds on the 2slo are kinda big and poinless, well what if this was replaced with an air to water intercooler and then the thottle body could be bolted onto the awic so the cooling would take place after the throttle body... and then.. directly out of the throttle body comes intake piping which would point right towards the outlet of the turbo.. so all in all the awic would have four runners going into one side and a thottle body out the other side going into the turbo... is this a stupid Idea? I dunno I just dreamed about it last night.. Thanks for any input..









The cobalt SS and ion redline run a setup like this as well.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mechsoldier)*

sweet, I didnt know that... I'll get some pictures taken soon, I dont have a camera or anything but I powder coated everything I could in a conventional oven so obviously space was limited.... so it does look pretty cool and I might roll with that intercooler idea, sounds like a party considering how fast that would charge having almost literally noo intake piping..... Thanks guys







p.s. I will have numbers in the spring so I will keep you posted even though it will be awhile, I do things slow







( you know how it is )


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

if you're really thinking of it look into a company called laminova, they make a really efficient intercooler core that is suited well to the design.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mechsoldier)*

hmmm


----------



## lowandslow2.0 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
Since your compression now is 8:1, I'm assuming it came out that way from the ross pistons, so you would have no advantage to run a 16v *or 20v head* unless you change out the pistons again for you will get an extremely low CR.

_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:49 PM 11-2-2006_

does the 20v head bolt up to the 2.0 block?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yes...yes it does


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

So I would probably want to go with the regular 10:1 pistons for the 16 or 20v heads? what ratio would this give me?? When I go standalone I want to run like stupid high boost. ( p.s. I think Im going to be getting a mk2 GTI without a motor for this motor to go in next year so I dont have to worry about ispection and I love the looks ) also can you change heads( 8v to 16v) without tripping a code in these cars? 
THanks


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_bbm already makes one like that for their supercharged cars.

















_Modified by bongoRA3 at 2:31 PM 11-6-2006_

wait doesnt BBM have a new front mount kit? as stage III


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i think your wasting your time.
bolting a gt30 to a 2.0 is seriously a waste of time.
i dont feel like getting into the legisitics of it, but the bottom line is: 
THE TURBO IS WAY TOO BIG! There FAR more desirable turbos to put on the 2.0. Shoot, a GT2871 would be a better option, even a T25...
Its like super unnecessary over kill. 
also, *lets see some pics* of this 
_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_I have a fully built and balanced 2.0 8 valve ( stdrd bore 8:1 compression) GT30R turbo 38 mm tial HP wastegate...


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gifbolting a gt30 to a 2.0 is seriously a waste of time.THE TURBO IS WAY TOO BIG! Its like super unnecessary over kill. 


why can't u put a GT30 on a 2.0? theres no reason why u can't, it will still spool up and make useable power...u could make loads more power then a GT28 and without all of the extra wear on the engine since you would have to run more boost with the GT28 to make the same ammount of power compared to a lesser psi with a GT30...and its not like its a super huge turbo...it would probrably be comparable to putting a GT40 on a VR which is a big turbo, but deffinatly not overkill, and it sure as hell would be fun...and since his motor is built and it sounds like he's doing it right the first time (minus the 020) he shouldn't have trouble making power and spooling the turbo up...


_Modified by burtonguy567 at 11:06 AM 11-8-2006_


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i think your wasting your time.
bolting a gt30 to a 2.0 is seriously a waste of time.
i dont feel like getting into the legisitics of it, but the bottom line is: 
THE TURBO IS WAY TOO BIG! There FAR more desirable turbos to put on the 2.0. Shoot, a GT2871 would be a better option, even a T25...
Its like super unnecessary over kill. 
also, *lets see some pics* of this 


As he just stated, the gt30r is way too big for that motor. For the peolple saying 300 isn't capable with with the stock head you are wrong. I made 340 whp with the STOCK 8v head with a built bottom end. dyno in my sig. It takes a standalone to do it. you need big injectors. I run a T3/T4 stg3 turbo at 30 psi and still dont have 350 whp. If I were you I would either get the gt28 or the gt3071 with the smallest housings possible. even than you will not spool it that quick. 350 is not doable on pump gas, there's no way.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_
why can't u put a GT30 on a 2.0? theres no reason why u can't, it will still spool up and make useable power...u could make loads more power then a GT28 and without all of the extra wear on the engine since you would have to run more boost with the GT28 to make the same ammount of power compared to a lesser psi with a GT30...and its not like its a super huge turbo...it would probrably be comparable to putting a GT40 on a VR which is a big turbo, but deffinatly not overkill, and it sure as hell would be fun...and since his motor is built and it sounds like he's doing it right the first time (minus the 020) he shouldn't have trouble making power and spooling the turbo up...

_Modified by burtonguy567 at 11:06 AM 11-8-2006_

you have got to be kidding. The gt30r wont spool till about 4.5 or 5k and than what, you only have 1k to 1.5k rpm to play with. If it was a full on drag car I could see trying it, but for the stret you would only be in boost for a couple seconds before you have to change gears.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (12 SEC ABA)*

i'm pretty sure you made over 300whp on racing fuel and not pump gas with a stock head. I was referring to pump gas + stock head is very unlikely to hit 300whp.
personally I could care less on race gas, I drive my cars on the street and fill them up at the gas station, and the closest thing i'm getting on the street to race gas is WI.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_i'm pretty sure you made over 300whp on racing fuel and not pump gas with a stock head. I was referring to pump gas + stock head is very unlikely to hit 300whp.
personally I could care less on race gas, I drive my cars on the street and fill them up at the gas station, and the closest thing i'm getting on the street to race gas is WI.

thats what I said, not doable on pump gas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

not if I redline at 7200


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

it will not make power that high, it just cant it'as a puney head. I used one of TT turbo cams and I only made power to 6500. .


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (12 SEC ABA)*

I see what you mean... but whoever suggested a T25 ...


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_I see what you mean... but whoever suggested a T25 ...









Wheres those pics at?

not really 
Garrett GT2560R
dual Ball Bearing GT2560R Turbo assembly with internal wastegate assembly. .64ar turbine with 5 bolt exit. Very very Good response turbo for 4 Cyl applications. This turbo has a flow capacity of about 310HP.
Turbine
-Wheel: 53mm w/ 62 trim
-Housing: .64 ar
Wheel: 60mm w/ 60 trim
-Housing: .60 ar


















you will never get 310 @ the crank, so why go with a king kong turbo? 


_Modified by myjettaisred at 9:58 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_The gt30r wont spool till about 4.5 or 5k and than what, you only have 1k to 1.5k rpm to play with. 

ok so what if it spools at 4.5k rpms...if you have that turbo on that motor more then likely you have a well built head and standalone...with those two, you could rev out to 7.5-8k and have 3-3.5k usuable rpms which would make this car absolutly capable of having a turbo this big and having usable power...


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

Yeah although that turbo may be delicious for 4 bangers, it doesnt leave me much room for improvement I do have a built 8 valve head that is port and polished... so I might agree with you on the gt28 but not the gt25... Thanks for the info though, plus with that kind of response you could probably shoot an 020 halfway across the US


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

oh and there wont be pics for awhile guys, sorry


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_
ok so what if it spools at 4.5k rpms...if you have that turbo on that motor more then likely you have a well built head and standalone...with those two, you could rev out to 7.5-8k and have 3-3.5k usuable rpms which would make this car absolutly capable of having a turbo this big and having usable power...

have you owned a 8v. I have been racing one for a long time boosted. 
That is not possible, some people arent even reving 16v's that high. I have personally tried a 30r on my car. It doesn't spool fast eneough. 4.5 might have been understating it. it's probaly closer to 5k. This is his street car, you dont want a turbo that big on a 8v street car I would go with the gt3071 with small housings, but the gt28 will be the best for the street. almost instant boost.


_Modified by 12 SEC ABA at 10:40 AM 11/9/2006_


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (12 SEC ABA)*

regulardless of when it spools, its going to be a sick car and build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_regulardless of when it spools, its going to be a sick car and build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

believe it or not, having a useable powerband is nice.
having a oversized turbo, and not pushing it to 40% of what its potential is is stupid.
a smaller turbo (than a gt30) will flow more than necessary, and make the same power but make it down low.
futher more, 
i believe things when i see them.
a parts list / spec sheet dosent impress me.
if i had a dollar for every time i head "im eventually going to turbo it"
i wouldnt be working.
talk is cheap, so show me.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re:*

Im gonna take pictures as soon as I can.. I have been boosted all summer just now Im upgrading,I thought a GT30 would be a good idea and obviously I was wrong so I will look into a gt28... currently I have a xspower T3 ..... I just bought an 86 GTI that this motor is going in from "ettersmk2" and I plan on doing a full swap...........If I have to send you receipts or whatever jsut to prove you that Im not what-iffing then I will but I am not posting for your approval boss, Im posting for advice


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

bump


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Ran into some money so now I am getting pauter rods and going standalone because of 86 GTI swap= no obd2
1[ what system does everyone suggest??? and why???
2] will I still have to swap out the wiring for CE2 wiring when I do install standalone???
3] some hp numbers would be nice just to sike me up








I wanna thank everyone for helping me too, I've been a member for almost a year now and up to now its just been reading.. its hard to believe that you can learn so much about a car just by reading online.. thanks guys ( Did that sound like an AA meeting or what)-->


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_Ran into some money so now I am getting pauter rods and going standalone because of 86 GTI swap= no obd2
1[ what system does everyone suggest??? and why???
2] will I still have to swap out the wiring for CE2 wiring when I do install standalone???
3] some hp numbers would be nice just to sike me up








I wanna thank everyone for helping me too, I've been a member for almost a year now and up to now its just been reading.. its hard to believe that you can learn so much about a car just by reading online.. thanks guys ( Did that sound like an AA meeting or what)-->









I suggest 034efi because I think it is awesome. Easy to tune after you get the hang of it and read the manual, not difficult to install as well.
You don't have to take out your entire wiring if you don't want too, its your choice.
I don't have any HP numbers for you until the end of next week when I hit the dyno, but basically the sky will be the limit to your setup, one standalone unit will not neccessarily allow you to make more power than another, but may be easier to tune to make that power








With your setup you will hit 300whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Other popular standalones are SDS, MS, DTA for the most part around here.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_Ran into some money so now I am getting pauter rods and going standalone because of 86 GTI swap= no obd2
1[ what system does everyone suggest??? and why???
2] will I still have to swap out the wiring for CE2 wiring when I do install standalone???
3] some hp numbers would be nice just to sike me up








I wanna thank everyone for helping me too, I've been a member for almost a year now and up to now its just been reading.. its hard to believe that you can learn so much about a car just by reading online.. thanks guys ( Did that sound like an AA meeting or what)-->









I'm running sds because I'm a cheap a** and it works for me. I heard 034 is a good system also. 
as for wiriing it's up to you, you can use the stock wire for certain thing to make it eaisier.
for hp I made 340 with 30 psi on race gas. I dont know what I would make on pump. my timing is a little aggresive, but I think I could put down 300 with pump gas.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*

GTIjoe..... Can you tell me what system I will need for my car, do I need any extras? thanks


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Edit: I mean what 034 system


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

and by that I mean... Ia or Ib like is the distributor control worth getting. Since I have no prior experience with Tuning.... or you can just give me a list of the Pro's and cons...... haha sorry and thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_Edit: I mean what 034 system

Use the Ic unit, that is the one you want, the wasted spark igntion coil will get rid of your distributor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_not a lot of 2.slo peeps have hit over 250whp on factory motronic. so I say you try and find out for yourself








I run a straight through 2.5 muffler with no resonator (dummy cat and muffler - pipe through it) and my car sounds/looks stock when driving normally. go front mount and paint it black for a sleeper effect (that's what I did







)

what are you talking about...
i just dynoed around 200hp on a mustang dyno with 16.1psi in 3rd gear. the car before me was an Audi TT 1.8t with chip intake and exhaust... and he dynoed 126.5 at the wheels. So i must not be very far off, and i have plenty of room to go.
I also have a full working cat as it should be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Along with the stock fuel pump, and 24lbs injectors.
AEM Uego for monitoring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by TheVolksracer at 7:10 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*

alright cool, can you tell me more about waste spark though, I know that it fires two cylinders at the same time and one isnt used but how is it operated? what is used to determine when to fire? I learned it in class once now I forget


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_GTIjoe..... Can you tell me what 034 system I will need for my car, do I need any extras? thanks

Talk with Javad from 034 Motorsports, he is the one to contact.


----------



## MaCPiMP1n (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (TheVolksracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVolksracer* »_
what are you talking about...
i just dynoed around 200hp on a mustang dyno with 14.6psi in 3rd gear. the car before me was an Audi TT 1.8t with chip intake and exhaust... and he dynoed 126.5 at the wheels. So i must not be very far off, and i have plenty of room to go.
I also have a full working cat as it should be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Along with the stock fuel pump, and 24lbs injectors.
AEM Uego for monitoring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by TheVolksracer at 3:49 AM 11-16-2006_


can I please see your 200whp dyno sheet?
at 14psi, my car has put out 211whp with a small turbo and 30# injectors @ 4bar.
How are you making 200whp with 24# injectors? Are you using an fmu?

as for the cat, I don't need one... my car will legitimately pass any given emission/smog tests


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_alright cool, can you tell me more about waste spark though, I know that it fires two cylinders at the same time and one isnt used but how is it operated? what is used to determine when to fire? I learned it in class once now I forget









The wasted spark is ran from the ECU, and it is fired according to what phase the engine is in, the coil has two banks in it for cylinders 1,4 & 2,3. There is nothing complicated about the coil, I love it because it takes out the stock ignition which I absolutely hate with a passion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As blackfoxer said, Javad is the man to help you with all of your questions, or i'll still be here aswell. (motorgeek.com)
As for Volkracer, it seems that you would still be around 250ish or so, so I'm not sure if I see your argument, its a true fact that not many people have made huge HP with motrnoic mangement unless you are going to show a dyno plot of 20+psi over 250whp, i'd like to see it- adding you to the list of few http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 1:57 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_

As for Volkracer, it seems that you would still be around 250ish or so, so I'm not sure if I see your argument, its a true fact that not many people have made huge HP with motrnoic mangement unless you are going to show a dyno plot of 20+psi over 250whp, i'd like to see it- adding you to the list of few http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by GTijoejoe at 1:57 PM 11-16-2006_

I just posting mine. I dont belive too many people push this much on motronic and FMU, but it's possible with a good tune. I had the ability to dyno at ATP and have him make me a custom chip on the dyno with little more aggresive timing. This is with 100octane gas. The 271 is with ATP CHip, fmu and inline pump at 20 PSI. The other is 30PSI with standalone










_Modified by 12 SEC ABA at 11:07 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (MaCPiMP1n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaCPiMP1n* »_can I please see your 200whp dyno sheet?
at 14psi, my car has put out 211whp with a small turbo and 30# injectors @ 4bar.
How are you making 200whp with 24# injectors? Are you using an fmu?

as for the cat, I don't need one... my car will legitimately pass any given emission/smog tests









here is one from the other day
yes i am using a RRFPR
the a/f sensor was not plugged into my car for some reason when they dynoed it... ignore the a/f rations on it
Mustang dyno..










_Modified by TheVolksracer at 7:13 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_
I just posting mine. I dont belive too many people push this much on motronic and FMU, but it's possible with a good tune. I had the ability to dyno at ATP and have him make me a custom chip on the dyno with little more aggresive timing. This is with 100octane gas. The 271 is with ATP CHip, fmu and inline pump at 20 PSI. The other is 30PSI with standalone









_Modified by 12 SEC ABA at 11:07 AM 11-16-2006_

You were already one of the few








Your dyno plots give me hope towards my vision
my goal = 250whp
my vision = 270whp
well see where we are at in a week.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

http://i40.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
http://i40.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Here are some pictures finally... I am first building the motor, then its going on the 86 GTI that you can see the corner of in the picture, I will post more pics of that soon... ( Also the GTi is getting painted high gloss black before installation of motor) I am taking apart the motor this weekend and sending it to the machine shop to find out the deal with my motor and we will go from there.... any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Does anyone know how c2 software with oem motronic would work??? I need something that will last me this summer until I can afford 034efi.. any other suggestions? thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_Does anyone know how c2 software with oem motronic would work??? I need something that will last me this summer until I can afford 034efi.. any other suggestions? thanks









yeah it will work, practicaly the best chipped software you can buy. Though, careful, running a larger turbo of course will allow you to run less boost. C2's software was made for smaller turbo applications, but over all it should work (the stage II software with Low CR, 440cc injectors)


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 6:31 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*

so do you think I could grab 16-18 psi out of a T3 with it? if not how much?? thanks


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

with your compression yes you can as per jeff you can do 16 safely with 440 injectors....He can also do somthing for larger ones...IM him directly.....I have to hit the dyno...I'm currently running 12 psi on stock compression 3 inch from turbo back no cat and external waste gate.....t3 48/60 2.5 innercooler piping 6x3x24 front mount....it runs perfect...traction is a problem this is a mk2 car.......
Get a snake turbo manifold or similar race style for more power and fire wall clearance....with an atp mani you will hit it for sure.
THe new kinitics one has more clearance and is bigger internaly than the ATP and flows more.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (Salsa GTI)*

very sweet let me know how you make out on the dyno..... oh and comparitevly, how much faster does it feel in a mk2 than in the mk3... I must admit Im really excited about that part







I will contact jeff also.. thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_so do you think I could grab 16-18 psi out of a T3 with it? if not how much?? thanks









definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and what Salsa said








I squeezed out 263whp/280wtq out of the stock 8v head before I started to run out of fuel at 20psi (t3/t4e 50trim)
oh yeah, and page 3 is mine !


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_very sweet let me know how you make out on the dyno..... oh and comparitevly, how much faster does it feel in a mk2 than in the mk3... I must admit Im really excited about that part







I will contact jeff also.. thanks

Dont know how it feels in a MK3...I have not been in one that was done properly....only a few VR6 cars.
But it's silly fast at the moment...I still have a few little things to try......before moving on to the ABA 20v engine


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Dont know how it feels in a MK3...I have not been in one that was done properly....only a few VR6 cars.
But it's silly fast at the moment...I still have a few little things to try......before moving on to the ABA 20v engine










Well, when you get there, you know who to call for help and the hybrid kit, right??? Don't forget the "West Coast OBC President".


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (ABF Jeff)*

Nope did not forget you


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (Salsa GTI)*

I started stripping down the GTI's interior today because I decided to swap the whole CE2 harness due to the fact that I dont know how to mate the CE2 engine harness to the CE1 fusebox.... I also found a few dents that were covered up with bondo and paint when I bought it... tell me what you think about everything...


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

^^^^


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_ tell me what you think about everything...


what's there to tell?
no turbo, no intercooler, no bov, etc = boring 
if you want bondo tips, visit the mk2 forum


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Pics of engine teardown if interested


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gettin started


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (myjettaisred)*

yup Im scared... Anyone have any idea how much power approximatly the stock ABA rods can handle???? for goals of 280 hp would they have to be changed or can I just shot peen them, I read on here they were good for 400 hp but I want more opinions.... Thanks


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, what is the max. hp stock aba rods hold? i wanna push like 250-300whp outta mine. i think i heard 400hp somewhere too.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

300whp and then you better upgrade...


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks like I'll have to post up my dyno numbers in the spring time over here in one of these threads. Cause some of these claims about the aba, standalone, power figures are gonna get blown out of the water.


_Modified by PBWB at 7:25 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Looks like I'll have to post up my dyno numbers in the spring time over here in one of these threads. Cause some of these claims about the aba, standalone, power figures are gonna get blown out of the water.

_Modified by PBWB at 7:25 AM 12-15-2006_

Oh really?


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (PBWB)*

please do


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I squeezed out 263whp/280wtq out of the stock 8v head before I started to run out of fuel at 20psi (t3/t4e 50trim)

Damn Joe, 3 psi less and I got only 5whp less than you.........and on the automatic.......you got any headwork done?

_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Oh really?

You know what I mean. Yea, and maybe my automatic should be in 2k pieces by now, but it's not. I've been proving people wrong with this car for quite some time. You know that.
EDIT: Oh, and with the rods, I *personally* wouldn't use stock rods over 270whp. Getting them shot peened will probably last you another 20 wheel or so. My .02


_Modified by PBWB at 12:00 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (PBWB)*

cool thanks, does anyone know where to buy an intemediate shaft bearing? because Ive been searching and cant find one ( the guy is hot tanking it and cleaning it with shot and says that the freeze plugs and that bearing will have to be replaced..... thank you


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

I never replaced those(im bearing) before, and I have built a couple race blocks. I just pulled mine apart after 4 years and they look fine. I would say use the one that are in there.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (12 SEC ABA)*

well I would but the guy who is cleaning and honing the block says they will be destroyed when they are being shot cleaned... so I dunno?? you had this done also? thank you


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

I had my block hot tanked, not shot cleaned, whater that is. tyhe hot tank did not mess up mine.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

germanautoparts.com for IM shaft bearing.


----------



## K2Golf2.0 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_germanautoparts.com for IM shaft bearing.

that's for a MK2.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Damn Joe, 3 psi less and I got only 5whp less than you.........and on the automatic.......you got any headwork done?

You know what I mean. Yea, and maybe my automatic should be in 2k pieces by now, but it's not. I've been proving people wrong with this car for quite some time. You know that.
EDIT: Oh, and with the rods, I *personally* wouldn't use stock rods over 270whp. Getting them shot peened will probably last you another 20 wheel or so. My .02

_Modified by PBWB at 12:00 PM 12-15-2006_

Hey now you got a 57 trim







and it has no head work done, bone stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need larger injectors


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

yeah germanautoparts has them only for the mk2


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
Hey now you got a 57 trim







and it has no head work done, bone stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need larger injectors









Bah, the difference between our turbos is like 2#/minute. I got another built head, but you can't have it.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (PBWB)*

~still haven't found a IM bearing, did you try the stealership? 


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Bah, the difference between our turbos is like 2#/minute. I got another built head, but you can't have it.









Oh yeah, I forgot that your head was slightly built too ---> cheater
Its ok though, because pretty soon I'll be getting 8v's x 2







.....with head work


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (GTijoejoe)*

OK so the machinist cleaned up my block really nice and it looks sweet, me being a dumb*** forgot to take pictures but im going back in a few days so I will get some............ It turns out I have to get oversized pistons because the gap was at the minimum spec so I am selling my standard bore Ross pistons in classifieds if you're interested..... I think I am going with BBM's 83 mm overbore 8.0:1 comp. pistons from Ross instead... please if anyone has any suggestions chime in ( they are awfly expensive ) 
THank you


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

I would get wesico, their 9.0 compression
from here 481.00 http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/prod/K610M83

form here is 439.00 http://www.importperformancepa....html



_Modified by 12 SEC ABA at 11:12 AM 12-29-2006_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_I would get wesico, their 9.0 compression
from here 481.00 http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/prod/K610M83

form here is 439.00 http://www.importperformancepa....html
_Modified by 12 SEC ABA at 11:12 AM 12-29-2006_

Those prices are both for standard CR. They want like another $100 JUST for changing the CR. If you're looking elsewhere, just get JE's from [email protected] Mine are pretty light and awfully pretty. No one beats their prices and shipping either.


_Modified by PBWB at 9:43 AM 1-6-2007_


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (PBWB)*

they are for 9:1 compression, and the prices cant be beat. I've ran JE before, and they are nice, but so are the Wesico and any other forged piston for that matter.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (12 SEC ABA)*

SWEET, I am also getting rods from boost factory


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_they are for 9:1 compression, and the prices cant be beat. I've ran JE before, and they are nice, but so are the Wesico and any other forged piston for that matter.

I don't know about no limit, but I've called IPP about the SAME pistons a few weeks ago, and they told me that they were standard bore.
Price came out to $579 + shipping IIRC for a 9:1 set. They were pricks about it and took forever. 
I'd just go with JE's from USRT. For a little more than the price above, I got mine w/ a ceramic top coating and shipped. Only took 5 wks to make and get here.
Good luck with the build and keep us updated.


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (PBWB)*

Now there standard bore huh.







Stop pushing USRT, it's getting old. I have no problem with JE, like I said I run them, but wesico's cant be beat for the price. Wiseco doesn't make a standard bore piston, it's .020 or .040 over, in both 10.5 and 9.0 compression. and they are both the same price. heres the link to their site.
http://www.wiseco.com/PDFs/Cat...n.pdf
YOu didn't buy wiseco's from IPP so how were "THEY PRICKS ABOUT IT AND TOOK FOREVER.
I just find your ish funny.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (12 SEC ABA)*

Thanks for all the links.. I was wondering if it would be ok to run a full mm overbore on a FI engine???? 83.5??? also.. the wisecos come with 21 mm pins, what size are the stock pins? will I have to get aftermarkets to fit or can the stock rods be machined??? is this not recomended?? Thank you


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

your using aba rods right? If so those are 21mm bushings, the earlier engines have 20 mm. As far as the bore, On my first engine I went 83.5, whichh brings you to an actual 2.0l. My new motor is 83. I've heard the smaller the better for turbo, but have no first hand knowledge.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (12 SEC ABA)*

awesome, thanks alot







anyone else chime in on either 83 mm or 83.5 mm pistons and the pros cons to each? thank you


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Anyone know what these relays do??


















_Modified by mk3jettagtt at 2:22 PM 1-10-2007_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

well I figured out that the 111 relay is the secondary injection relay but Im not sure if its ok to cut out the secondary air injection because one of the wires coming out of it goes to the EVAP canister purge valve... sorry this prolly isnt the place to post this...


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

Got my exhaust piping in today... mandrel bent stainless 3 inch







and injectors for my 42# c2 software.







annnnnnd I finished my harness... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















finished








everything that was removed









_Modified by mk3jettagtt at 4:32 PM 2-10-2007_


_Modified by mk3jettagtt at 4:33 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*

I need an honest answer here.... will I beat an LS1 Trans Am (stock) with my 250 whp GTi on a T3 turbo????? 
Those cars scare the **** out of me.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_your using aba rods right? If so those are 21mm bushings, the earlier engines have 20 mm. As far as the bore, On my first engine I went 83.5, whichh brings you to an actual 2.0l. My new motor is 83. I've heard the smaller the better for turbo, but have no first hand knowledge.

I'm using 83.5mm Wiesco 9:1 on my new motor. Should be ready for break in end of Summer/Fall. I don't see a downside really.
Edit: BTW you guys paid WAY too much for those pistons.



























_Modified by VWn00b at 10:57 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

^^ Those are the same pistons i'm using on my 2.0t. I bought a low comp head gasket from BBM as well.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_^^ Those are the same pistons i'm using on my 2.0t. I bought a low comp head gasket from BBM as well.

Why? 9:1 is already pretty low. Its a better CR I think for a street car so you don't loose a ton of driveability out of boost and you can still run alot of boost on the setup.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

agreed, Im also using 9:1 wiseco's


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

mine are stock compression pistons... so maybe not exactly the same. I had plans of going ABA 16vT but then decided against it. so i bought the low comp head gasket to compensate for the stock compression pistons. better than stacking head gaskets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 1:56 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

yeah, what are you doing for a turbo and how much boost? on what software?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

keep up the good work i wanna see this thing finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_I need an honest answer here.... will I beat an LS1 Trans Am (stock) with my 250 whp GTi on a T3 turbo????? 
Those cars scare the **** out of me.

With 250whp in a mk2 ...yes you will beat a LS1..hell if you do weight reduction on the mk2 to i bet you could probably hang with stock LS2's...These aren't facts..but with your according power to weight ratio you should be able to take out LS1's all day..IMO


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_yeah, what are you doing for a turbo and how much boost? on what software?

I'm doing a t3/t4 50 trim on megasquirt. and will be running only the waterpump and alternator. gotta love manual steering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

haha awesome, I will only be running manual steering also... need to figure out the belt setup, just figured I'd worry aboutit when the time came. and as far as beating an LS1 goes, that would be sweet, haha
What is your WHP goal???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

I beat a ls1 trans am twice in a row on my turbo aba...
Its all about the driver.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 8 valve turbo build (LZ7J)*

I'm sure I hit 250whp once, I also replaced the piston that mangled up too


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_
What is your WHP goal???

my whp goal is around 250-270. but for daily driving will probably keep it at a respectable 200. then with the flip of a switch i can go between high and low boost i'm hoping.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

baa.....
run high boost at all times ....switch smich...low boost is for kids


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_baa.....
run high boost at all times ....switch smich...low boost is for kids









true but knowing that much power was at my disposal at all times i may be inclined to use it... lol


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
true but knowing that much power was at my disposal at all times i may be inclined to use it... lol









True
with great power comes great responsibility...LOL


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

haha I dont consider myself extremely responsible so I think having a low boost setting is prolly a good idea.


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

MK3 subframe








Engine out engine bay painted








mk3 subframe paintede before it goes in








Sh*tty mk2 subframe








GTi engine bay painted with throttle cable and overflow installed
















Mk3 Dash one of my wheels
























Tranny Paint some charcoal pearl or something








Whole Tranny painted








Let me know what you think


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

sharp


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

More updates... Got the head and rods and pistons back from my machinist just waiting on the block,, installed 42# injectors and MAF element in BBM's 3 inch MAF housing to work with my C2 stage 2 chip which has also been installed... again Im using Wiseco's 9:1 compression pistons, stock rods fully built head without port and polish... 260/256 Neuspeed cam double springs, nitride coated valves, Titanium Retainers, New seals all around, Spec clutch.. lots more..............Am I mising something? you tell me... Thanks


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

Sorry forgot to post the pics heh


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

i like this


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
gotta love manual steering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Really? Take your car to a local auto-cross event or a race track (not a drag strip)... see how you like that manual steering then. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

The MAF housing I bought does not have a mesh screen to straighten out the air going through the sensor, am I going to run into a problem here as far as drivability issues? any solutions, I spent a boat load on that housing so I'd like to make something work.








Thanks


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_The MAF housing I bought does not have a mesh screen to straighten out the air going through the sensor, am I going to run into a problem here as far as drivability issues? any solutions, I spent a boat load on that housing so I'd like to make something work.








Thanks
..
No you will be fine.........


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

This is retarted, one of the lifters I got from EIP is a considerable amount smaller than the others and it was only one, I looked on the bottom and its a different part number too so it sucks pretty bad, do you think that they will trade even if I bought them about a year ago, I mean they did screw up. For now I could use my original lifters that were still in perfectly good condition since this car has to be done in a month and I cant wait on the whole snail mail thing. What should I do?
THanks


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

Bump


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

more pics of where Im at right now.







Tell me what you think.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jettagtt* »_more pics of where Im at right now.







Tell me what you think.


Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sio (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

looking good mang! i can't wait to see this when i'm back in skantown on mothersday


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (sio)*

haha when is mothers day?? my phone is 315 345 8742... give me a call when your back and we'll take it for a spin..... oh I forgot to add that its running now very good... its got 250 miles on the motor and at 5 psi its faster than my mk3 Jetta was on 10 psi.... much faster... I think my tranny is taking a sh*t


----------



## sio (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

how's it runnin! that break in period should be long done from that last post. sucks i couldn't take a ride. let hear some more updates and pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (sio)*

So so far my car has been doing really well on 14 psi, 19 inches of vacuum, everythings healthy... now Im looking to turn up the boost but Im not sure how far C2 software will get me, Ive heard like 18 psi but I wanna be running like 22 psi or so... how should I go about fueling that much boost? I was thinking a bigger or an adjustable rising rate FPR tuned with a wideband? I dunno .. suggestions please, I plan on decreasing compression to 8.5 from 9.0 which it is now... thanks in advance.


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

daaaaam thats inspiring. im looking to turbo my 2.0 mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

well this thread is funny. this is not my screen name im just posting with his name,i have the 2tone jetta from mass. im sick of all 8 valve haters , well i made 323 at 25 psi with stock engine harness. c2 chip and a super afc. and it was a ****ty tune, went [email protected] if i had the boost that 12 sec aba was running i would of had more hp then him on stock engine mangment. so it was proven that you can make more then 300 on stock ****


_Modified by 2SLoWGTI at 6:30 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*

Im doing it!


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*

What is done to this GTI drag car?


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (GLiMKIV)*

the above was the wrong s/n ehhem what is done to this GTI in the sig.?


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

i dont have a screen name on here so i just posted with my buddys name that gti drag car is no longer around he has a new shell. but i have a 2 tone jetta, red and black


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*

I know but do you know what was done to that GTI, and whats done to your jetta?


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

ob1 block,wiesco 9:1 pistons,bored 20over stock rods with arp bolts, head studs, crank bolts, stock head with a mild port, tectonics turbo cam, high rev springs, 3 angle valve job, stock cam gear, ross racing fuel rail, 66lb injectors, hkk short runner, stock throtle body,,atp turbo manifold modified for 38mm tial waste gate turbonectics t3t4 turbo. 3inch dp to a side exit exhaust. aeromotive fpr. 255 walbro fuel pump and the list keep on going


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

and all this is all with stock ecu with a super afc and a c2 chip.. this winter im going with a standalone and a much bigger turbo and bigger waste gate. and finally build my o2a


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*

thats awsome , pretty much the exact same setup I have, but I have C2's 42lb injectors, I need to upgrade. I am building my 020 with a race spool from bildon and hardened gears, new bearings, seals and races etc. and race ready axles, I wanna get in the 12's this year. my head is a little more built though with a turbo cam nitride coated valves with valve job, springs retainers, adj. cam gear, but no sri


----------



## ettersmk2 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (mk3jettagtt)*

if u wanna get rid of it i would love to buy it back


----------



## sio (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (ettersmk2)*

wow thread from the dead. what was your final fueling solution eric? i've spent the last year and 1/2 doing un-ricerize work on my car. its' finally time for some go-fast parts. i've got a spare obd1 head i'm going to build up with a TT288 cam, decked, p&p, valve job. keeping my bottom end stock, and picking up the USRT ITB kit and run it all on the squirt. too many kids run on FI here in nashville. gotta throw some NA goodness into the mix








post of some current shots of your GTI, and some bay shots too!


----------

